# was my gear real?



## Alonzo (Mar 26, 2015)

So I was taking 500mg of test. 300mg of deca. weekly. I saw some results but my diet was on point and my strength also shot up. One thing is I didn't notice the sides like the libido change or mood swings nor did I get any acne. I know it was somewhat a low dose so in the last month I made the dumb move of upping it all to 750mg of test and 600mg of deca. Still saw the same results I feel and still no major noticeable sides. I have never had any type of acne, I'm kind of moody so that's normal and my sex drive is average of a male in his 20's. Any thoughts? Sadly my source moved away so I wont be able to even run another cycle till I find some gear ;( Hopefully I can find some by summer. Currently running tamoxifen PCT.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 26, 2015)

What were your blood test results?

In what week (s) did you have them done?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2015)

You should grab some clomid and start running that with the Nolva at 50mg per day. If that deca was real your recovery should be slow.

You can never judge a compound by its sides unless you have ran it multiple times and experience the exct same results every time.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey man thanks for the fukkin sob story about your sad gear. 


This isn't a source board so we can't help you get any more gear !!!


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 26, 2015)

How long was the cycle and at what point did you up the dosages?  Test and deca takes about 6 weeks to kick in, if pinning twice a week.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 26, 2015)

I really enjoy when I see, "my diet is on point..."  People just throw that around now days like it's cool to say or something.    :32 (4):     Many have no clue how much they need to eat to grow, to maintain, and to lean up.  Gear is not a miracle in a vial, it's a simple tool to add on to what you already are working with.  Don't depend on it to much.


----------



## mickems (Mar 26, 2015)

Alonzo said:


> So I was taking 500mg of test. 300mg of deca. weekly. I saw some results but my diet was on point and my strength also shot up. One thing is I didn't notice the sides like the libido change or mood swings nor did I get any acne. I know it was somewhat a low dose so in the last month I made the dumb move of upping it all to 750mg of test and 600mg of deca. Still saw the same results I feel and still no major noticeable sides. I have never had any type of acne, I'm kind of moody so that's normal and my sex drive is average of a male in his 20's. Any thoughts? Sadly my source moved away so I wont be able to even run another cycle till I find some gear ;( Hopefully I can find some by summer. Currently running tamoxifen PCT.




It seems to be a popular thing these days, people having found a source, source moves away without contact of their current customers (must not want repeat business). Then customer can't find gear anymore. In the moment of abandonment and sorrows, customer must have forgotten the process they used before to get the source the first time. I don't get it.  (in cynical tone)


----------



## mickems (Mar 26, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> I really enjoy when I see, "my diet is on point..."  People just throw that around now days like it's cool to say or something.    :32 (4):     Many have no clue how much they need to eat to grow, to maintain, and to lean up.  Gear is not a miracle in a vial, it's a simple tool to add on to what you already are working with.  Don't depend on it to much.



call the bluff, and see if they post their diet. then it becomes easy to see if they've done their research or not.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 26, 2015)

mickems said:


> call the bluff, and see if they post their diet. then it becomes easy to see if they've done their research or not.


Unfortunately brother a simple copy and paste could put him or anyone on the best diet in the world...lol.


----------



## Paolos (Mar 26, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> I really enjoy when I see, "my diet is on point..."  People just throw that around now days like it's cool to say or something.    :32 (4):     Many have no clue how much they need to eat to grow, to maintain, and to lean up.  Gear is not a miracle in a vial, it's a simple tool to add on to what you already are working with.  Don't depend on it to much.



Good point Ezskanken "Gear is the gravy on the potatoes" not the meal itself like many think!


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 26, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Hey man thanks for the fukkin sob story about your sad gear.
> 
> 
> This isn't a source board so we can't help you get any more gear !!!



So cynical.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 26, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Unfortunately brother a simple copy and paste could put him or anyone on the best diet in the world...lol.



I feel like this happens a lot.... maybe not in the literal sense, but im sure that happens as well.... But people are just regurgitating what they have seen or read elsewhere...


----------



## Alonzo (Mar 29, 2015)

no blood tests couldn't afford it at the time or I would have clearly seen if it was working or not with just my hormone level and liver enzymes (ast/alt). •	Meal One 
o	3/4ths Oats
o	1-2 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter
o	8oz. Liquid Egg Whites
•	Meal 2
o	3/4th Cup Brown Rice
o	6oz. Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast
o	Vegetables-Greens 
	i.e. Spinach, Broccoli, Asparagus, Salad
•	Meal 3
o	4-6oz. Sweet Potato (Baked)
o	6oz. Lean Sirloin or 93% lean ground beef
o	Salad
	Use olive oil and vinaigrette as dressing
•	Meal 4  (Post-Workout Meal)
o	30grams of Whey Isolate (Wheybolic 60 1.5scoop)
o	Serving of Fruit
	1 Banana, Half Cup of Berries, 1 Orange etc…
•	Meal 5
o	6oz. Fish
	Tilapia, Salmon
o	Greens of your choice
o	¼- ½ cup of Brown Rice
•	Meal 6
o	½ cup Non-Fat Cottage Cheese
o	4-8 oz Liquid Egg Whites
o	Protein Shake (Optional)
my exact diet I followed to a T as its simple with my job.


----------



## mickems (Mar 29, 2015)

Something to think about--- If you can't afford blood tests which are a necessity for gear usage, how can you afford food, gear, ancillaries, pct, supplements etc. ? That's not a good plan to run gear and just get bloods whenever you get some extra cash laying around.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 29, 2015)

Look in the mirror and ask yourself that.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 29, 2015)

Alonzo said:


> no blood tests couldn't afford it at the time or I would have clearly seen if it was working or not with just my hormone level and liver enzymes (ast/alt). •	Meal One
> o	3/4ths Oats
> o	1-2 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter
> o	8oz. Liquid Egg Whites
> ...



Just reading through I am guessing about 150g-170g carbs, 160g-175g (160g-205g w/ optional shake) protein, let's not consider fat for now.  Unless your <150lbs soaking wet (let's hope your not), even then that's not enough food to grow on.  In my experience, and watching other's use of deca it's usually used in an all out bulk.  Regardless if it's a clean or dirty bulk, just not enough calories.  Deca and lean bulk, not so much because there are much better compounds or stacks out there for that.  

Like I said earlier, many people don't understand how much they really need to eat to grow.  Muscle/strength has to come from somewhere, and it's not going to come from maintenance levels of calories.  K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Stupid).  If your gonna run a bulking cycle, then do exactly that and eat.  Force feed yourself every 1.5-3 hours, do what you can handle, but never miss a meal.  Wake up an hour earlier then you need to so you can get a meal in, hell wake up 2 hours earlier and try to get 2 whole food meals in before you go.  That saying if it was easy, then everyone would be doing it cannot be truer.  The fact is that it's not easy, and not everyone is willing to do it.

I'm not busting your chops, but I just hate seeing people openly call gear bunk because they walk into a cycle having these huge expectations from the gear itself, but don't put any expectations on themselves.  You have to understand the UGL game is dirty game.  It's about that return customer, so many will over dose their oil.  It's keeps their experience with that particular lab the best they've ever tried, while the honest guys out there who actually dose right suffer from false claims of bunk gear.  Every UGL will have it's troubles, it's unavoidable, but only labs can determine that.  Even then labs can only test for test.  Unless your particular source can provide legit mass spec reports on their raws, trust is all you can do.  

Like mickems mentioned, get yourself some labs.  Get base labs done when your off cycle, and your body has returned to it's normal self.  Could be 6 months, could be a year.  Your playing with your health here, not the best time to be a cheap ass.


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 29, 2015)

these guys are not trying to flame you. they are keeping it real with you man. if your going to inject stuff into your body you best be ready for all issues and always have your bloods done,pct in hand and your food planned out/diet. if you cant afford all of these dont run steroids. 

as for the oh whoa is me source shit be careful with that. thats a scammers dream right there.


----------



## anewguy (Apr 3, 2015)

If you have to ask, you aren't ready to know?


----------

